# Mac Mini Love!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am very happy with my new Mac Mini which I bought last week to replace an older Mac Book Pro I was using with a monitor as my desk top set up. I was pretty excited to find this option... for years I used iMacs but when they stopped offering a matt screen that was no longer an option for me. I use it mainly photo editing and a glossy screen is terrible for that. Far to contrasty to get accurate skin tones and color. So when my last one died I bought a good monitor (which Apple now no longer makes with a matt screen!) this worked fine for awhile... but for the last year I hardly used it cause the OS was so out of date.

So, when I saw this option, which is kind of like just all the mac basics in a small, cheap package. I paid with tax & about 630.00! Wow   ! It is such a good deal, esp since I have all the other stuff (monitor, track pad, keyboard) I needed. I did have to buy an adapter cord (another $100) to get it to work properly with my older monitor. I just thought I'd share incase anyone else was looking for a similar option. I have more pics of my office posted on Pie today.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah I have considered replacing my 2008 MBP with this, but I do most of my "work" on the couch


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand, I have a newer MBP I do most of my work on..and I am usually in my bedroom watching tv while I do it. I am just so dependent on these for my work, I feel I need to have a good backup. When my last iMac died, I would have been in big trouble if I didn't also have a laptop.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pic! Thanks for showing.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My hubby got the latest Mac mini to replace his MacBook Pro as well, and he loves it! And, if you decide later to increase the RAM or disk drive, it's pretty easy to dot it yourself . It's one of the best bangs for your buck at my store, IMO (the other being the AppleTV). We were happy to be able to invest the money in the computer itself without having the monitor attached, too. That way we can upgrade the computer later and keep using our Cinema Display with a new machine.

How is photoshop on it? Are you running CS3? I'm on a 2010 iMac and while I don't have plans to upgrade just yet, I am curious.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I use CS4 and I have not done any major editing yet but I have used it a bit and it was fine, I did have a few issues installing it at first but managed to get it done. I also like that it is easy to add ram, I was informed of that over at Mac Rumors and so I just got the cheapest one. 

Can I ask what does the Apple TV do exactly? Does it replace cable or satellite?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Apple TV is kind of an alternate to cable, but not quite. It has access to iTunes movies and TV shows (including content you've already purchased) as well as Netflix and Hulu. It also has YouTube and Vimeo. My favorite is access to my photos via iPhoto, my Photostream, and Flickr. You can view photos or set up an automatic slideshow (and use your music or Internet radio to set it to). Great for clients, too, I set up a slideshow for a Christmas shoot with a family to holiday music on my 55" TV and it was gorgeous. There are some live events via WSJ Live (they showed the inauguration the other day), and there are subscriptions to MLB, NHL, and NBA.

You can airplay your entire computer screen to the TV, or airplay videos from your iPhone and ipad as well. I do this when I'm going through Facebook or email and have videos others have sent/posted. You click the airplay icon and the video then plays on the TV.

Plus, the interface for Netflix and Hulu are much better than on my Tivo or Sony Blu ray player, so I always use the Apple TV for that. And any movies or TV shows you've ever purchased with your apple id you can view at anytime on the device.

And all for $99! http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/apple_tv


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I have last year's model of the Mac Mini.  I love mine. It's basically an entertainment computer.  I watch movies on it while I'm doing stuff on my big iMac.  I do need a new monitor tho. The monitor I have, wont play HD video, and I wish it were a little bit bigger. I can also watch movies on it thru my 32in television screen also since I have an HDMI hook-up for it.

I'm about to get the memory upgraded on my Mac Mini. It's got the basic 4gb of memory and the 500gb hard drive. I would like the memory upped because I play Sims 3 on the Mini and Sims is a serious memory vampire. Planning on hitting the Apple Store later this week because my iPads are both giving me problems (my iPad 3 home button sticks, and the wifi on my iPad Mini keeps going out)  

I love the Mac Mini because it's small enough that I can actually put it in my purse and take it up to the Apple Store if I need work on it. I cant do that with my 2008 iMac. I walk with a cane, and it'd be really hard to schlep the 24in iMac up to the Apple Store with one hand and without any help. 

My dad also has a Mac Mini (the last year that they included the cd/dvd drive) and my mom has a Mac Mini too. Not sure what year hers is, but it's the silver body with the white top. That one we bought as a refurb from Apple and it's worked great for the 4 or 5 (or 6?) years that we've had it. I love my big iMac, but I really love the Mac Mini for it's size. 

My Mac Mini replaced the ginormous Gateway media center computer that's decomposing in my store room. The Mini is 100 times better of a computer than that junky Gateway computer was.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a PPC Mac mini I purchased in February of 2005. It runs 24/7 and has never missed a beat, never given me a problem. The nice thing about the older ones is that they can boot into OS9 if need be (and I've needed to do that several times in the last five years).

It replaced a desktop Mac G4 350 that I'd used for six years as my main machine (still have it, parked in a closet). In 2008, I bought a MacBook, and that remains my main computer, although the Superdrive went non-functional two years ago (for the second time).

I use the Mac mini these days mainly to run my home automation system, but it's still capable of doing just about everything I really need to do. Just not as quickly as the laptop.  

Mike


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

in 19*68*? WOW! I think you better call the Smithsonian!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> in 19*68*? WOW! I think you better call the Smithsonian!


You know, those guys keep calling me every week or so, and I never answer the phone. 

It was 2008, of course.

Now I know someone occasionally reads what I post here.

Mike


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, ok, I thought maybe 1998, which would be pretty impressive. The one I'm trying to see on ebay is a 2008, works just fine... needs to be updated though. The one I have (and am on) now is 2010. I dread the day I have to replace it cause they no longer give you the option of a matt screen...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Oh, ok, I thought maybe 1998, which would be pretty impressive. The one I'm trying to see on ebay is a 2008, works just fine... needs to be updated though. The one I have (and am on) now is 2010. I dread the day I have to replace it cause they no longer give you the option of a matt screen...


If you're talking about a 2008 MacBook, be aware it won't run the latest OS version (10. .

Mike


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Really, why? I do think thats up to the buyer to research & figure out don't you? As long as you disclose exactly what your selling... though I know they don't always do that.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry. Just trying to be helpful.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My 2008 MacBook Pro runs the latest...is it just the not pro one?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> My 2008 MacBook Pro runs the latest...is it just the not pro one?


As far as I know, yes, it's only the non-Pro version (which I got because I needed 
Firewire). Apple claims it's a graphics chip compatibility problem, but I'm just cynical enough to think it may have been done to get me personally to buy a new laptop. It ain't gonna happen. 

Mike


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

"non-Pro version".. isn't that called an ibook?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There's an app called MacTracker (after a website of the same name) which we use in the store to determine which operating system a particular model can upgrade to. Look there to find your particular model and see what it says. It also tells how much ram you can upgrade to.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> "non-Pro version".. isn't that called an ibook?


Nope. The iBook pre-dates the MacBooks. I had an iBook for a few years.

There may have been a interim period when Apple offered the iBook and the MacBook Pro. The MacBook had a plastic case, as opposed to the MacBook Pro, which had machined metal cases.

Mike


----------

